# Texas Flag Rod - Progress Pics



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Here's the latest rod I've been OCD'ing over.... This is a 6'6" CTS Inshore Elite in charcoal. It's my 12th rod I've done, but my first for $$! It has a split grip, a castaway fully exposed reel seat and a split foregrip. The inlays in the grips are buffalo horn. The butt cap is buckeye with an inlaid Texas quarter under about 15 coats of permagloss. The tiger wrap between the splits is silver and black under with olive over, and the flags are done with gudebrod metallics. I havn't got to the guides yet, but they will be SIC titaniums. I'm still working on my photography skills.... Let me know what you think so far!


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

sick rod...how much would that baby fetch?


----------



## D-kirk2 (Sep 4, 2007)

thats awesome, great job


----------



## Brad K. (Sep 5, 2007)

B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L


----------



## Portside (Jun 21, 2007)

very nice! You may be in for more customers than you realize now!


----------



## closingtime (Aug 5, 2006)

Well done cuz! I thought that work looked familiar and when I checked your profile I found out it was you. I'm working on 2 rods right now, but I still need some lessons from the master!

TJ


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

closingtime said:


> Well done cuz! I thought that work looked familiar and when I checked your profile I found out it was you. I'm working on 2 rods right now, but I still need some lessons from the master!
> 
> TJ


Hey hey thanks for the props TJ! I'm looking forward to seeing your next rod!! Lets hit up some fishing soon!!!


----------



## SureSetman (Mar 31, 2008)

Nicely done, I really like not only the flag but your entire grip set up, very impressive.

Vern


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Sweet looking rod CB...The color combo for the halo is one that really came out striking! Grips are awesome and the flags just kick!

Great job Kyle!

Terry


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

Is the star a decal on top of the crosswrap?
Looks great


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

apslp said:


> Is the star a decal on top of the crosswrap?
> Looks great


Thanks, yeah it's a decal over the crosswraps


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Great job, Kyle! I like it all! You just answered my question on the stars...I was hoping you had come up w/ a way to crosswrap 5 pt stars, but didn't see how. LOL! 
Jerry


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Goags said:


> Great job, Kyle! I like it all! You just answered my question on the stars...I was hoping you had come up w/ a way to crosswrap 5 pt stars, but didn't see how. LOL!
> Jerry


Haha... yeah if you figure out how to do it, let me know! I couldn't find a decal that was the right size, so I cut those out with a razor blade.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> sick rod...how much would that baby fetch?


Just the raw components on this were about $250. I'm selling it for a little more than twice that. Plus $0.25 for my Texas quarter....


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Very nice. Looks clean.


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

I thought the flag wrap was actually a ribbon. Very cool!


----------



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

Looks Great.


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

Raymond Adams said:


> I thought the flag wrap was actually a ribbon. QUOTE]
> 
> My Bad! I was also hoping ya fingered out how to do those stars in thread!


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

Raymond Adams said:


> I thought the flag wrap was actually a ribbon. Very cool!


Same here Ray, I like it. That is so cool CB, I like the tiger and grips also. Keep Burning this way, it looks fantastic.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks all, I appreciate the feedback! It's good to hear from so many of my sensai's! Much respect to you guys! I'll have this at the next TRB meeting. Hope to see ya'll there....


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

The quarter is awesome on the butt cap.


----------

